# Scott Sonnon's Fisticuffs series, reviewed



## Phil Elmore (Dec 5, 2002)

I've done a thorough analysis of the four tapes in Scott Sonnon's Fisticuffs series.  While heavy on complex terminology, the tapes impart sound principles that will make anyone a better pugilist.

The reviews start with Tape 1 and continue on to tapes 2, 3.1, and 3.2.


----------

